# decision to live in spain



## castle (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello to all
It has been a while. The decision to move to Spain has still not been made. So I am asking for some knowledge and help. We found a house in the village where my in laws have been for the last 9 years. It is a really good price and what we like. The idea is to sell our house and live off the rest until our pensions pay out in several years.Is it a good place to live as opposed to being pensioners here. We would have to downsize in about 3 years if we were staying. We would be saving about 90,000 if we boiught the house in Spain now. As opposed to later in England. M y husband drives 1000 mile a week to and from work and is tired of it. . We have reasonable jobs and I feel at 58 it may be too early to give up . My husband would do it tomorrow and he is looking at the bigger picture. He says it will be cheaper to live and a more relaxed life. We will not be on the coast and know the village is cheaper. Our son and will be coming with us and our 2 year old grandaughter He is a single dad and will go back and forth to work. We will look after her while he works. CAN I HAVE SOME VIEWS PLEASE. Hope to give the child a better start. I worry whether she will be alright with local schooling and what about the .health system. I work for the NHS here, We here a lot about what is happening in Spain at the moment but then it all goes quiet so not really sure if much is changing. We have been talking about it for a year. nothing has changed here for us except prices going up and we have had a holiday. We do feel we would have more to do there. Thanks for any info.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

castle said:


> Hello to all
> It has been a while. The decision to move to Spain has still not been made. So I am asking for some knowledge and help. We found a house in the village where my in laws have been for the last 9 years. It is a really good price and what we like. The idea is to sell our house and live off the rest until our pensions pay out in several years.Is it a good place to live as opposed to being pensioners here. We would have to downsize in about 3 years if we were staying. We would be saving about 90,000 if we boiught the house in Spain now. As opposed to later in England. M y husband drives 1000 mile a week to and from work and is tired of it. . We have reasonable jobs and I feel at 58 it may be too early to give up . My husband would do it tomorrow and he is looking at the bigger picture. He says it will be cheaper to live and a more relaxed life. We will not be on the coast and know the village is cheaper. Our son and will be coming with us and our 2 year old grandaughter He is a single dad and will go back and forth to work. We will look after her while he works. CAN I HAVE SOME VIEWS PLEASE. Hope to give the child a better start. I worry whether she will be alright with local schooling and what about the .health system. I work for the NHS here, We here a lot about what is happening in Spain at the moment but then it all goes quiet so not really sure if much is changing. We have been talking about it for a year. nothing has changed here for us except prices going up and we have had a holiday. We do feel we would have more to do there. Thanks for any info.


without knowing the actual place you're talking about it's hard to say whether you'd have enough to do... but I dare say your granddaughter would keep you busy!

things are getting worse really here, if you're looking for work - but for anyone who isn't life can still be very good indeed

in your shoes - if I was absolutely sure that I could manage comfortably, I'd probably go for it now rather than later

yes, property prices here will probably still drop - but that doesn't mean you'll find what you want at a price you're prepared to pay later on

& I really wouldn't worry about the school issue - she'll fit in just fine & be chattering away in Spanish within weeks at that age!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

castle said:


> Hello to all
> It has been a while. The decision to move to Spain has still not been made. So I am asking for some knowledge and help. We found a house in the village where my in laws have been for the last 9 years. It is a really good price and what we like. The idea is to sell our house and live off the rest until our pensions pay out in several years.Is it a good place to live as opposed to being pensioners here. We would have to downsize in about 3 years if we were staying. We would be saving about 90,000 if we boiught the house in Spain now. As opposed to later in England. M y husband drives 1000 mile a week to and from work and is tired of it. . We have reasonable jobs and I feel at 58 it may be too early to give up . My husband would do it tomorrow and he is looking at the bigger picture. He says it will be cheaper to live and a more relaxed life. We will not be on the coast and know the village is cheaper. Our son and will be coming with us and our 2 year old grandaughter He is a single dad and will go back and forth to work. We will look after her while he works. CAN I HAVE SOME VIEWS PLEASE. Hope to give the child a better start. I worry whether she will be alright with local schooling and what about the .health system. I work for the NHS here, We here a lot about what is happening in Spain at the moment but then it all goes quiet so not really sure if much is changing. We have been talking about it for a year. nothing has changed here for us except prices going up and we have had a holiday. We do feel we would have more to do there. Thanks for any info.


As Xabia says, if you give us a rough idea of where this village is we might be better placed to help you. Xabia lives more on the East coast but I live well inland in a village. How are your son's parental rights set up (I'm assuming he is a divorcé)? Will his ex object to the child being taken out of the country? etc. Although you'll be able to get a S1 to cover for healthcare here for up to a couple of years, how will you manage after that? etc.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

castle said:


> Hello to all
> It has been a while. The decision to move to Spain has still not been made. So I am asking for some knowledge and help. We found a house in the village where my in laws have been for the last 9 years. It is a really good price and what we like. The idea is to sell our house and live off the rest until our pensions pay out in several years.Is it a good place to live as opposed to being pensioners here. We would have to downsize in about 3 years if we were staying. We would be saving about 90,000 if we boiught the house in Spain now. As opposed to later in England. M y husband drives 1000 mile a week to and from work and is tired of it. . We have reasonable jobs and I feel at 58 it may be too early to give up . My husband would do it tomorrow and he is looking at the bigger picture. He says it will be cheaper to live and a more relaxed life. We will not be on the coast and know the village is cheaper. Our son and will be coming with us and our 2 year old grandaughter He is a single dad and will go back and forth to work. We will look after her while he works. CAN I HAVE SOME VIEWS PLEASE. Hope to give the child a better start. I worry whether she will be alright with local schooling and what about the .health system. I work for the NHS here, We here a lot about what is happening in Spain at the moment but then it all goes quiet so not really sure if much is changing. We have been talking about it for a year. nothing has changed here for us except prices going up and we have had a holiday. We do feel we would have more to do there. Thanks for any info.


I early retired 14 years before my pension (52). My wifes pension kicked in a few years back, and we had been in Spain for nearly 7 years.

The only slight problem I'd see is income. If you have 90K thats good, but the problem is its difficult to generate a good income with that so I'd estimate you would use around €1500 or so a month of that for two years. No one seems to pay interest these days. I put lumps in the UK into investments. They have been horrible until recently, but now maybe the tide has turned.

You should get up to 2 years health care in Spain under the S1 system if you were moving fairly soon. After that it would be private until you reach 60, and at that point both you and your husband would be covered under the Spanish Health system. I'm not sure about your son and grandson as its a grey area if they would be classed as dependents ... maybe someone else knows.

Having said that, if your son is still a UK resident (unsure) and paying NI and tax there, that has an effect.

My experience ... in your situation I would do it. We didn't regret it, and you're right ...... it_ is_ more relaxed and cheaper for a pensioner.


----------



## cerrillo (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi just a quick reply to the comment : After that it would be private until you reach 60, and at that point both you and your husband would be covered under the Spanish Health system.

If their state pensions are several years off as they say, then they wont get them till 65 or say 66, they will not get Spanish healthcare until they are in receipt of their state pension.

When I moved here 10 years ago I worked on the basis that I would be getting my state pension at age 60, this has now all changed and I wont receive it until I am 66, however I am fiscally resident and have been for a number of years so the change in the Spanish residency and health care reforms that came in last year are to my benefit. Obviously for new arrivals once their S1 has finished they will have to privately fund their healthcare until in receipt of state pension.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

How Ya Castle? If you sell up/downsize in the UK just to buy a home in Spain, I think you are making a decision that is not good. Once you sell, the truth is your boats are burnt and there is a possibility that your Castle walls will tumble down unimpeded.

I recommend you rent in Spain for several months before you even think of selling your UK home. Remember, far away fields are green. Anything can happen in Spain, the economy is not in a favourable state and I don't see the Spaniards/expats being as loyal to their home country as we are in Ireland. It is only a matter of time before Spain becomes another Greece with the potential to be far worse.

You can rent decent 2 bedroom accommodation for around €500 per month (+ electricity) and probably a bit less inland. Don't forget you have to contend with the Spanish winter also. Although, shorter than this part of the world, it can be quite unforgiving especially at night.

Rent during your first winter in Spain, then you find the water favourable buy.


----------



## castle (Jan 28, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> As Xabia says, if you give us a rough idea of where this village is we might be better placed to help you. Xabia lives more on the East coast but I live well inland in a village. How are your son's parental rights set up (I'm assuming he is a divorcé)? Will his ex object to the child being taken out of the country? etc. Although you'll be able to get a S1 to cover for healthcare here for up to a couple of years, how will you manage after that? etc.


HI thanks for the reply. The village is alomartes in Granada. There is no ex my son has sole carer rights. I guess you have to have private med insurance, or can you pay the dr as you are seen. Do you know the costs? Husband seems to think we can live on a 1000euros a month. Is the cost of living on par with us or is it a lot cheaper. I am concerned that the heating and cooling units will cost us a lot. I have so many questions but do not want to bombard you too much. The agent wants an update and I am sitting on the fence. We have this house we can take over the mortgage on until we sell ours otherwise it will be foreclosed on .It is a 5 bedroom property for 115000 euros. One day I want to do it and then I don't is this how you feel, or is it just panic? I will leave you with that question Regards


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

castle said:


> HI thanks for the reply. The village is alomartes in Granada. There is no ex my son has sole carer rights. I guess you have to have private med insurance, or can you pay the dr as you are seen. Do you know the costs? Husband seems to think we can live on a 1000euros a month. Is the cost of living on par with us or is it a lot cheaper. I am concerned that the heating and cooling units will cost us a lot. I have so many questions but do not want to bombard you too much. The agent wants an update and I am sitting on the fence. We have this house we can take over the mortgage on until we sell ours otherwise it will be foreclosed on .It is a 5 bedroom property for 115000 euros. One day I want to do it and then I don't is this how you feel, or is it just panic? I will leave you with that question Regards


Do double check the legalities of taking the child to Spain. Even absent parents, if their name is on the birth certificate have the right to stop a child being moved to another country - or even obtaining a passport and their permission maybe required. Health care could be covered for the first year or two by the reciprocal agreement between Spain and the UK if you've been paying NI in the uk - you need to fill out an S1 form from Newcastle. Your son, if he is still working in the UK will need to do the same and his and his childs healthcare will be covered all the time he's working. He will also still be eligible for child allowance in the UK as long as he is paying his contributions.

the cost of living isnt much different to be honest - the rule of thumb I always use is to simply change the pound sign for a euro sign ie - £100 food bill would roughly equate to 100€ food bill. But Spain isnt much cheaper anymore and some things are costly - internet, cars, electricity, white goods..... but its "swings and roundabouts"

Personally I wouldnt buy in Spain, but rent your UK house out and use that money to rent in Spain - its a bit safer while you settle, learn how things work and make your decisions

Jo xxx


----------



## castle (Jan 28, 2013)

Stravinsky said:


> I early retired 14 years before my pension (52). My wifes pension kicked in a few years back, and we had been in Spain for nearly 7 years.
> 
> The only slight problem I'd see is income. If you have 90K thats good, but the problem is its difficult to generate a good income with that so I'd estimate you would use around €1500 or so a month of that for two years. No one seems to pay interest these days. I put lumps in the UK into investments. They have been horrible until recently, but now maybe the tide has turned.
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for the reply. How have you made the figure 1500euros for the first 2 years. Is the cost of heating and food cheaper than here or is it creeping up, We were hoping to leave a lump sum here and have about 60 000 to last until our pension came in about 6 years. Is this nieve. Our son will being paying uk tax ad NI. Is it 60years old you can have free health or when you are pensioners. ANY info on anything we would welcome. Like your positive to do it . My husband would tomorrow but I am so cautious or is that scared. Regards


----------



## castle (Jan 28, 2013)

jojo said:


> Do double check the legalities of taking the child to Spain. Even absent parents, if their name is on the birth certificate have the right to stop a child being moved to another country - or even obtaining a passport and their permission maybe required. Health care could be covered for the first year or two by the reciprocal agreement between Spain and the UK if you've been paying NI in the uk - you need to fill out an S1 form from Newcastle. Your son, if he is still working in the UK will need to do the same and his and his childs healthcare will be covered all the time he's working. He will also still be eligible for child allowance in the UK as long as he is paying his contributions.
> 
> the cost of living isnt much different to be honest - the rule of thumb I always use is to simply change the pound sign for a euro sign ie - £100 food bill would roughly equate to 100€ food bill. But Spain isnt much cheaper anymore and some things are costly - internet, cars, electricity, white goods..... but its "swings and roundabouts"
> 
> ...


Thanks Jo
That's really good advice and points we did not know about. We thought it would be cheaper than it is here. I would like to rent our house out My husband wants to sell up and live off the profits until the state pension in a few years start to come in. I am all for playing safe as my biggest fear is that we would not be able to afford to come back. Do you see another Greece happening and what roughly as a guide is the monthly out goings on a house in a Spanish villge we are not on the coast as you are. The village is in Granada about 1and a quarter hours drive from you. Does this make a difference. Regards


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

castle said:


> HI thanks for the reply. The village is alomartes in Granada. There is no ex my son has sole carer rights. I guess you have to have private med insurance, or can you pay the dr as you are seen. Do you know the costs? Husband seems to think we can live on a 1000euros a month. Is the cost of living on par with us or is it a lot cheaper. I am concerned that the heating and cooling units will cost us a lot. I have so many questions but do not want to bombard you too much. The agent wants an update and I am sitting on the fence. We have this house we can take over the mortgage on until we sell ours otherwise it will be foreclosed on .It is a 5 bedroom property for 115000 euros. One day I want to do it and then I don't is this how you feel, or is it just panic? I will leave you with that question Regards


We are about 30km almost due North of Alomartes>

In order to register as residents (which you must do within 90 days of arrival) you will have to show that you are capable of supporting yourselves financially and that you have healthcare coverage. To be financially acceptable you will need to show that you have an income into a Spanish bank account of about €600 per person and/or that you have capital of approx €6,000 per person also in a Spanish bank. Healthcare-wise if you have been contributing into the UK National Insurance then you can get a Form S1 from the Department of Work and Pensions in Newcastle (e-mail: [email protected]) who, in my experience, are about the most helpful of any Govt. departments.

With regard to the property question, my personal view is that if the agent is pushing you - walk away. Again my personal view: taking over somebody else's unpaid mortgage is fraught with all sorts of risks and potential problems - don't touch it.

Living costs: we are three adults and two smallish dogs and we live quite comfortably on about €600 per month BUT we have no mortgage or rent to find, we run a fairly economical small MPV (Peugeot Partner) that does about 5.3 litres/100km (53mpg) so we can get about 1200km per tankful which is, at most, about a month's running around. The most economical heating for us is a log burner in the lounge with fanned heating ducts up to the first floor (heat from the chimney also warms the attic (cost about €300 per year) for other floors we use electric convectors (these heating and vehicle costs are included in the €600 pm)

We do get surplus produce as gifts from neighbours and this helps with the food bills. Surplus produce can mean several cos lettuces at a time, 5kg tomatoes, 6kg fresh figs, 8 kg golden plums, 50kg potatoes (that is just during the past week0 Soon it will be peaches, apricots, almonds (still in shell), then kakis, pomegranates, apples, quinces, etc

PS forgot to mention 29kg cherries but they have been over about 6 weeks.


----------



## castle (Jan 28, 2013)

Leper said:


> How Ya Castle? If you sell up/downsize in the UK just to buy a home in Spain, I think you are making a decision that is not good. Once you sell, the truth is your boats are burnt and there is a possibility that your Castle walls will tumble down unimpeded.
> 
> I recommend you rent in Spain for several months before you even think of selling your UK home. Remember, far away fields are green. Anything can happen in Spain, the economy is not in a favourable state and I don't see the Spaniards/expats being as loyal to their home country as we are in Ireland. It is only a matter of time before Spain becomes another Greece with the potential to be far worse.
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for the advice. Do you regret moving to Spain? Is it still a nice place to live with a more relaxed way of life? Or would you stay in the UK as my husband does not want to rent I have already suggested it. Regards


----------



## MisTBlu (Jul 24, 2013)

Leper said:


> How Ya Castle? If you sell up/downsize in the UK just to buy a home in Spain, I think you are making a decision that is not good. Once you sell, the truth is your boats are burnt and there is a possibility that your Castle walls will tumble down unimpeded.
> 
> I recommend you rent in Spain for several months before you even think of selling your UK home. Remember, far away fields are green. Anything can happen in Spain, the economy is not in a favourable state and I don't see the Spaniards/expats being as loyal to their home country as we are in Ireland. It is only a matter of time before Spain becomes another Greece with the potential to be far worse.
> 
> ...


Leper, your words are magic to me as I was hoping to find accommodations for about 600 euros! My issue is that I really don't want to have a car and I suspect that the rate you quote won't be applicable in a city with good public transportation like Barcelona or Bilbao. I don't need a big place. My current home is 46 sq m (here we call it a studio) but I was sort of hoping for a one bedroom so that I could host visitors. 

Could you or someone here give me an idea of what I will be looking to pay for private health insurance? I'll be coming from the US. 

If any of these items are covered elsewhere please point me in that direction and forgive me for hijacking castle's query.

Thank you!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

castle said:


> Hi Thanks for the reply.* How have you made the figure 1500euros for the first 2 years. *Is the cost of heating and food cheaper than here or is it creeping up, We were hoping to leave a lump sum here and have about 60 000 to last until our pension came in about 6 years. Is this nieve. Our son will being paying uk tax ad NI. Is it 60years old you can have free health or when you are pensioners. ANY info on anything we would welcome. Like your positive to do it . My husband would tomorrow but I am so cautious or is that scared. Regards


Based on what we have used as a base over the last 6 or 7 years. You of course dont need to spend that kind of money, but thats a good figure for a comfortable living.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Hi there,

If the agent is pushing you had you thought about suggesting a 'Rent to buy' arrangement? I don't know all the details, but typically you rent it - for maybe the same as the mortgage?? - with an option to buy it in 3/4/5 years, at which point any monies you've paid in rent are taken off the asking price. It's a big property and you might find you want something different as you get to live in it and the area? This way you can get the house you want right now, and still have the flexibility in the future. Buying and selling/ changing houses in Spain isn't as quick and easy as it is in the UK....


----------



## castle (Jan 28, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> We are about 30km almost due North of Alomartes>
> 
> In order to register as residents (which you must do within 90 days of arrival) you will have to show that you are capable of supporting yourselves financially and that you have healthcare coverage. To be financially acceptable you will need to show that you have an income into a Spanish bank account of about €600 per person and/or that you have capital of approx €6,000 per person also in a Spanish bank. Healthcare-wise if you have been contributing into the UK National Insurance then you can get a Form S1 from the Department of Work and Pensions in Newcastle (e-mail: [email protected]) who, in my experience, are about the most helpful of any Govt. departments.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all the info and I had a good laugh at all your nice gifts. It has helped a lot to realise you do not need a fortune now you have broken things. down for me. It does not seem so daunting. Funny my in laws also live on around 600 a month. But I did think they said that because they would like us to be in the village. I do still think it would be a good start in life for my 2 year old granddaughter. My son can come back to work and we can help raise her. At what age were you when you moved to Spain. Would you do it again?. One day do and then I want to stay here . If I made the move it will probably be the best thing and we should have done it last year when we first saw this lovely house.As I have said my husband is looking a the bigger picture. Staying here on a pension is not that appealing when he sees how his parents enjoy the Spanish life. You sound as though you all enjoy it. Good on you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

castle said:


> At what age were you when you moved to Spain. Would you do it again?.


When I was 67, and she who must be obeyed was 49. The m-i-l was 78. It will be five years at the beginning of November. Would we do it again? of course. but I had been researching our future living possibilities since 2001 (before forum) and started with a choice of about seven countries with which we had familial or language connections before whittling it down to Spain. After f-i-l died in 2005 it was obvious that we would have to accommodate m-i-l so, serious property search started with fairly clear criteria as to what we wanted/needed and that is what we have and where we have it.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

£60,000 for six years is not enough to live on and with inflation you'll get progressively poorer. If and when things go pear shaped and you have to return to the UK you'll come back to nothing, no home, no job and these days little or no available benefits; this is not a scenario I'd fancy when in my sixties or seventies. Think long and hard about this.

Don't sell your UK property.


----------

